# California Timeshare vacation information advice and tips



## swift

California National Parks

California State Parks

Northern California Road Trip

Southern California Road Trip

San Francisco Activities Guide

San Francisco Dining Guide

San Francisco Travel Tips

S.F. Giants

San Francisco's Pier 39

Yerba Buena Gardens

CA Academy of Sciences- Steinhart Aquarium

Sonoma County Wineries

Napa County Wineries

Driving directions from Windsor Worldmark to Napa avoiding HWY 101
Exiting driveway turn left onto Shiloh Rd
Right on Old Redwood Hwy
Left on River Rd. - River Rd turns into Porter Creek Rd
From here you can either go Rt on 128 and go through the town of St. Helena
or 
Left on Hwy 128
Right on Tubbs Ln 
Right on Hwy 29 - (Also known as St. Helena Hwy)
Left on Silverado Trail and enjoy some of the wineries here
If you Map Quest you will see these roads parallel each other.


Gray Whale Migration December through May.

Blue and Humpback Whales June through November.



*California Amusement Parks*

LegoLand

Knott's Berry Farm

Disboard for DisneyLand

Dining in DisneyLand

Universal Studios

Sea World

Discovery Kingdom-Vallejo

Santa Cruz Beach Boardwalk


----------



## swift

Three Day Itinerary for
San Francisco County​

DAY ONE

Morning
Arrive at San Francisco International Airport and transfer to downtown
(approximately 14 miles; 30 minutes away).

Afternoon
Depart for a three-hour deluxe “I Left My Heart in San Francisco” city tour
including a visit to the Golden Gate Bridge.

Evening
Seafood dinner at one of many restaurants along the waterfront or at one of
the trendy restaurants in the SoMa (South of Market) area! After dinner,
enjoy a musical show, an American Conservatory Theater performance or a
comedy club, and a nightcap in one of the many rooftop cocktail lounges.

DAY TWO

Morning
Take a tour to Muir Woods, a forest of giant California redwood
trees - some of the biggest trees in the world. On the way back,
stop for lunch and shopping in the beautiful little town of
Sausalito. Return to San Francisco by ferry or by bus; or take a
walking tour of Chinatown with a dim sum lunch.

Afternoon
Free afternoon to shop! Explore Union Square's department stores,
small boutiques and art galleries; visit the neighborhood shopping
areas South of Market or Union Street; take a five-minute walk from
downtown to the Embarcadero Center, a three-level, four-building
complex of 150 shops.

Evening
Dinner cruise on San Francisco Bay. Enjoy dinner and dancing to a live band
as you cruise past The City's famous skyline at sunset.

DAY THREE

Morning
Enjoy a quick 10-minute ferry ride to the center of the San Francisco harbor
to the infamous former prison island - Alcatraz. The visit includes an taped
tour of the prison (once home to such famous criminals as gangster Al Capone
and Machine Gun Kelly).

Afternoon
Upon returning to Fisherman's Wharf, have a lunch of San Francisco
specialties such as cracked crab and sour dough bread. After lunch, shop at
the many complexes in the Wharf area such as PIER 39, Ghirardelli Square
and The Cannery and enjoy the musicians and street performers. Take a jeep
tour of the area, or rent a bike and ride across the Golden Gate Bridge to
Sausalito and ferry back to San Francisco.

Evening
San Francisco has over 3,000 restaurants! Take your choice: For instance, an
authentic Chinese banquet in Chinatown - the largest Asian settlement
outside of mainland China, an elaborate Korean barbecue or an Italian feast
in The City's Italian section, called “North Beach”


----------



## swift

Tour of San Francisco starting from North of San Francisco (like from Windsor World Mark)



San Francisco Activity Trip Tour
(Starting from 101 South)
Destinations:
1.	Exploratorium
2.	ACT Theater
3.	Davies Symphony Hall
4.	Chinatown
5.	North Beach/Washington Square
6.	Pier 39/Fisherman’s Warf
7.	Coit Tower
8.	Museum of Modern Art(MOMA)/Mosconi Center
9.	Golden Gate Bridge-South Side
10.	 Golden Gate Park/De young Museum/Steinhart Aquarium
11.	 San Francisco Zoo
12.	 Golden Gate Bridge-North Side






1.	*Exploratorium*
a.	101 South
b.	Cross Golden Gate Bridge (pay toll)
c.	After you cross the bridge you will be on Doyle Drive
d.	R- Lombard St (Downtown) exit – this puts you onto Richardson Ave.
e.	R- Gorgas Ave.- comes up right away sharp turn
f.	R- Marshall
g.	R- Mason St.
h.	R- Lundeen St. – does not look like a street,(looks like you are going in an alley behind the building) follow Lundeen around building to the left
i.	R- Crook St. (under overcrossing) into Exploratorium “Lair” parking lot

2.	*Back to Lombard*
a.	Exit “Lair” parking lot on Crook St. (under overcrossing)
b.	L- Mason St.
c.	L- Gorgas Ave.
d.	R- Lombard

3.	*ACT Theater*
a.	Continue on Lombard
b.	R-Van Ness Ave
c.	L- Bush St.
d.	R- Mason St.
e.	R- Geary St.

4.	*Davies Symphony Hall*
a.	Continue straight on Geary to Van Ness
b.	L- Van Ness
c.	Hall is located at 201 Van Ness

5.	*Chinatown*
a.	Continue on Van Ness
b.	R- Bay
c.	R- Columbus, Columbus junctions into Montgomery
d.	R-Sacramento St. (short block to Kearny)
e.	R- Kearny

6.	*North Beach/ Washington Square*
a.	Continue on Kearny to Columbus (2 left lanes turn onto Columbus)
b.	L- Columbus
c.	Washington Square is on the right after Stockton St. – this is the North Beach section of town.

7.	*Back to Bay St.*
a.	Continue on Columbus
b.	R- Mason
c.	R- Bay

8.	*Pier 39/Fishermans Wharf*
a.	Continue on Bay until you get to The Embarcadero
b.	L- The Embarcadero

9.	*Coit Tower*
a.	Go South on The Embarcadero
b.	R- Battery St.
c.	R- Greenwich St.

10.	 *To return South on the Embarcadero*
a.	R- Sansome
b.	R- Lombard
c.	R- The Embarcadero

11.	 *Museum of Modern Art (MOMA)/Mosconi Center*
a.	Continue South on The Embarcadero
b.	R- Howard St.
c.	Continue on Howard and cross Third St.

12.	* Back to the Embarcadero*
a.	L- 4th
b.	L- Folsom
c.	L- The Embarcadero

13.	*Golden Gate Bridge South Side*
a.	Continue on The Embarcadero until North Point
b.	L- North Point
c.	L- Van Ness
d.	R- Lombard St./ Richardson Blvd to Doyle Drive
e.	R- Last exit before toll plaza, bare left into parking lot

14.	* Back to 101 South*
a.	Follow Transit Transfer Facility Rd. under bridge
b.	L- Cranston Rd.
c.	L- Merchant Rd.
d.	R- Doyle Dr. to 101 S.

15.	* Golden Gate Park/De Young Museum/Academy of Science*
a.	101 S. to 19th (becomes Park Presidio Blvd)
b.	R-Cabrillo
c.	R- 14th Ave
d.	R- Balboa St.
e.	R- 8th Ave (dead ends into JFK Dr.)
f.	R- JFK Dr.

16.	 *San Francisco Zoo*
a.	Exit out of Academy of Science onto Martin Luther King Dr.
b.	R- Martin Luther King Dr.
c.	L- 19th Ave.
d.	R- Sloat Blvd
e.	Continue on Sloat to just before junction with the Great Highway
f.	Make a “U” turn at 47th Ave. Park along curb

17.	*Back to Golden Gate Bridge*
a.	L- 19th Ave. say on 19th Ave to G.G. Bridge

18.	 *Golden Gate Bridge North Side*
a.	Cross Golden Gate Bridge
b.	R- Vista Point


----------

